

IDEA Maven integration on steroids (For the Maven haters) - st3fan
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ugttj4k6pkk

======
st3fan
I think the reason most people hate Maven is because they have only been
exposed to the XML side of things. Which does suck.

But Maven was never created to have you work directly with XML. It has XML and
APIs and plugins and whatnot so that tools like Eclipse and IDEA can create
awesome tooling around it.

And I think this new Maven integration in IDEA shows exactly that.

Even if you are not using Java you should really check the short video. There
are so many nice things in it that could easily be awesome on other
development platforms.

